# Help -Battery Wraps



## Modyrts (22/8/18)

Hey guys and gals of the vapenash (i kid i kid) anyway so tonight i decided to wrap two of my 18650s for the first time. Ive usually had it done "professionally" so never done it before myself.

Long story short. I have two problems:
1) the wraps are slightly thicker than the previous ones so it doesnt dit properly in my tube. Not sure if they too thick or just they not on properly
2) the top part around the positive connection didnt go down properly and is slightky sticking up 

I tried using more heat but it didnt do much.

If you could help that would be awesome. Any advice appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (22/8/18)

First of all the wrap looks cool!
Please post a pic of the bottom as well. I suspect u just placed the battery a little too low.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Modyrts (22/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> First of all the wrap looks cool!
> Please post a pic of the bottom as well. I suspect u just placed the battery a little too low.



It could be that. I went according to more or less what they were wrapped and according to others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (22/8/18)

By the way got these wraps at @h2vape 

They are Bugaboovape wraps


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (22/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> It could be that. I went according to more or less what they were wrapped and according to others.


You have done it correctly, the wrap is a little longer, if u have extra wraps trim off the excess from them and rewrap the battery. Or if you are like me, take a sharp blade and trim off the excess from the positive terminal

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Modyrts (22/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> You have done it correctly, the wrap is a little longer, if u have extra wraps trim off the excess from them and rewrap the battery. Or if you are like me, take a sharp blade and trim off the excess from the positive terminal




I dont have any extra wraps those were my last two. So I am like you XD ill give that a try and let you know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (22/8/18)

Ooooh skulls!

And what Faiyaz said^^^

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (23/8/18)

Did you remove the old wraps? Strange that it would be thicker.
What everyone else said should work, but it does require a nice heat up to seat properly, so maybe just go over it again with the hairdryer at high heat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius (23/8/18)

PS: @h2vape please bring some of these wraps to Vapecon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (23/8/18)

I found that putting on the positive side insulator on the wrong way round also causes the wrap to bulge outward making the contact look countersunk.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Modyrts (23/8/18)

Cornelius said:


> Did you remove the old wraps? Strange that it would be thicker.
> What everyone else said should work, but it does require a nice heat up to seat properly, so maybe just go over it again with the hairdryer at high heat.



I did remove both yes and put the top ring insulators back. If you look at stock wraps its just a tube basically but these have a part where the wrap overlaps with itself where it is glued together. I think that is the reason

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Modyrts (23/8/18)

Raindance said:


> I found that putting on the positive side insulator on the wrong way round also causes the wrap to bulge outward making the contact look countersunk.
> 
> Regards




That would make sense however i put the insulators in alternating sides because i didnt know which side was meant to be up. So one side is shiney and the other isnt so each battery has it different.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Modyrts (25/8/18)

Got busy during the week but today i went over it again a bit more with the heat gun and it seems to have shrunk the wraps slightly they still a tight fit but they dont sit too tight anymore. Couldnt fix the tops without damaging the entire wrap so im leaving it for now.

Going in tomorrow on a vapeshop tour around Durban will be hitting up @Sir Vape and @h2vape and a few others so will get them rewrapped there


----------

